# أثر تكنولوجيا التعليم في تكوين ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*أثر تكنولوجيا التعليم في تكوين ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة*



*
أ. زهيــه ســويســى*
ظهور المجتمعات البشرية بأساليب كثيرة للتعبير عما يجول في خاطره من أفكار وآراء ومشاعر، ولم يكن ليعتمد على الكلمة المنطوقة وحدها بقدر ما استخدم الإشارة والرسوم والرموز كوسائل مرفقة في التخاطب اليومي. وما فتئ يضطلع بتنويع لغة تواصله وترقيتها عبر العصور بما يزيدها قدرة على التعبير وسرعة في التبليغ حتى توصل إلى ابتداع ما يشبه "الخوارق" بالنظر إلى مكتشفاته ، وعلى رأسها البريد والسينما والهاتف، مرورا بالتليغراف والمذياع، ووصولا إلى التلفاز الملون أخيرا.
في هذا المنظور تبين لنا ملاحظة أمرين : الأول أن هذه المكتشفات الهائلة التي تطلبت عهودا من الزمن وجهودا معتبرة لأجيال من العلماء والباحثين تبدو في الوقت الراهن كما لو كانت مجرد إرهاصات مقارنة بالطفرة النوعية التي تحققت لوسائل الإعلام والاتصال في أواخر القرن العشرين، ولاجتياحها المجتمعات والأوطان بالسرعة التي نعلمها، واحتوائها العالم الذي صار أمام تطورها المذهل أشبه بقرية -كما يقال- بعد تلاشي الحدود بين ربوعه و زوال الموانع التي ظلت إلى وقت قريب تحول دون اتصال المجتمعات ببعضها وانفتاحها على غيرها والتواصل معا بالصوت والصورة من أبعد الأصقاع


أما الثاني فإن تكنولوجيا الإعلام والاتصال الحديثة لم تتأن في اقتحام المدارس التعليمية بدء بالمعاهد والجامعات ووصولا إلى أبسط لمؤسسات. ما يفسر أهمية هذه التكنولوجيا في عالم المعرفة، ويؤكد حاجة المعلمين والمتعلمين إلى شبكتها العالمية وطاقاتها المعلوماتية، وبخاصة إلى قنواتها التعليمية التي تشكل مصدرا معرفيا لا يقدر بثمن، لما توفره من دعم للتعلم، وإمكانات للبحث والتفقه في مختلف العلوم والتخصصات.
ولا شك أن توفر هذه التكنولوجيا للبيئة التعليمية يسهم إلى حد بعيد في تحقيق أي من الأهداف المسطرة في مناهج الدراسة، وكذا في خلق عادات وسلوكات جديدة في حياة الأفراد.
ولئن كان لا بد من استخدام تكنولوجيا التعليم الحديثة في المؤسسات التربوية لترقية أدائها وإدماج المتعلمين في المجتمع المعرفي وإشراكهم في بنائه مستقبلا، فإن هذه الغاية ما كانت لتقتصر على الأسوياء منهم دون ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة. ومرد ذلك أن هذه الفئة الأخيرة أحوج من غيرها إلى تكنولوجيا الإعلام والاتصال في ظل القدرات التي توفرها لها التكنولوجيا الحديثة لممارسة التعلم وتطويره، و انفتاح العالم أمامهم على كل معارفه وثقافاته. وهي القضية التي استوقفتنا متسائلين عما إذا تمّ تفعيل وسائل الاتصال والإعلام في العملية التربوية لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ؟ وما درجة هذا التفعيل في مؤسساتهم المكيّفة ؟ ثم ما هي التغيرات التي تتيحها لتعليمهم وتنشئتهم ؟ وما طبيعة العقبات التي تعترض توظيفها؟ وأخيرا ما رأي أهل التربية والاختصاص فيها ؟
Open in new window وبالاستناد إلى بعضهم يتضح لنا أن الانترنت مثلا يلعب دورا هاما في تعليم المعوقين شريطة إعداد البرامج التعليمية اللازمة وفقا لاحتياجاتهم الخاصة، بوصفه أداة ناجعة لتكوين هذه الشريحة تكوينا علميا وتربويا، ولمساعدتهم في الاعتماد على أنفسهم في مواجهة الحياة الدراسية والعلمية، وكذا على تحسين قدراتهم على الاتصال، والارتقاء بها أيا كانت طبيعة الإعاقة ودرجتها. هذا، و يمكن استثمار الأنترنت في تعليم جل مواد الدراسة بأقل جهد، وكلفة، ووقت.
وفي هذا المضمار تجدر الإشارة إلى أن الإطار النظري لدراسة (مانوشهر طابطبائى 2002) " تكنولوجيا المعلومات للأفراد تحت الحماية" الهادفة إلي تحديد التطورات الهامة في توظيف المعلوماتية للمعوقين بصريا، يؤكد تسهيلات الكمبيوتر المعلوماتي في عملية تعلم ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة، ولاسيما المعوقين بصريا، إذ مكّنهم من الانتفاع ببرامج التدريب الناطقة ( برنامج برايل).
أما ( شارون آر 1999) فقد أجرى دراسة ميدانية تؤكد إمكانية استخدام المعوقين بصريا للانترنت في قراءة الافتتاحيات على الشبكة بواسطة (قارئ الشاشة)، والاتصال بسهولة من خلال البريد الإلكتروني، موضحا أن ثمة خدمات يقدمها الأنترنت لهؤلاء في العملية التربوية بطريقة لفظية مسموعة، كتحويل المادة المطبوعة إلى مادة منطوقة، يتمكّنون منها دون مساعدة أحد، هذا إضافة إلى الدروس الموجهة لتنمية مهاراتهم العلمية والأدبية والثقافية بشكل عام.
و بخصوص ذوي العاهات السمعية فهؤلاء يحظون بخدمات مكيفة وفقا لخصائصهم، ومنها البرامج القائمة على تنبيه وتدريب أعضاء النطق، أي على قراءة الشفاه وتفسير حركات الوجه، وتركيز الانتباه، كما يحظون أيضا باستخدام لغة التلميحات اليدوية بشكل كامل للترجمة.
تشير دراسة ميروس جين، وكتينج إلزابيت، 2003 ( لغة الإشارة الأمريكية في الفضاء الافتراضي: التفاعل بين المستخدمين الصم للفيديو بواسطة الكمبيوتر في الاتصال والتكنولوجيا) إلى أهمية الأنترنت في ممارسة اللغة في مجتمع الصم، ذلك الذي خلق مجالات وأشكالا محتملة للاتصال، وأشرك الصم في البحث عن علاقات التحد يث الفنولوجي والاتصالات الجديدة.
أما دراسة هيكي مريان 1995 ( تعزيز الاتصال كأداة مساعدة لجمهور ذوي إعاقات الكلام) فقد أبرزت أهمية توظيف التكنولوجيا الحديثة في مساعدة المعاقين سمعيا، الهادفة إلى تطوير نظام صوتي بديلا عن نظام الصوت الإنساني الطبيعي وعلى تحويل الكلمات الأساسية إلى رسائل طويلة.
وفيما يخص ذوي الإعاقات الجسدية والحركية، فقد استفاد هؤلاء أيضا من التكنولوجيا الحديثة وتوظيفها في عملية التعلم كالتعديل الذي حدث على لوحة مفاتيح الحاسوب ، إذ بإمكان المعوق الآن إعطاء الأوامر الصوتية للجهاز بدلا من الضغط على الزرر.
وقد ذكرت الباحثة ماتيس 1991 إمكانية تحكم المعوقين في الأداة الحديثة وذلك بإعطاء أوامر للحاسوب عن طريق لمس الشاشة و تحويلها إلى لوحة المفاتيح المنظورة.
أما بالنسبة للفأرة فاستخدامها لدى المعوقين جسديا، يتطلب مهارة كبيرة للتحكم فيها والضغط على زريْها، فلذا استبدلت بأدوات تمسك بالفم أو تشغّل بالرأس أو القدم لإدخال البيانات والمعطيات.
وبناء على ذلك، فإن توظيف التكنولوجيا الحديثة في خدمة ذوي المشكلات اللغوية والسمعية والبصرية والحركية قد قدّم كثيرا من الحلول التربوية والمعرفية، وأتاح لهم فرصة التعبير عن أنفسهم بطريقة طبيعية، مقارنة بالطرق التقليدية القائمة على لغة الشفاه أو الإشارات أي "نظام بلس" (أوالبريل) الذي ظل بعيدا عن الإمكانات الهائلة التي تزخر بها هذه المنظومة الإلكترونية ومنها على سبيل المثال:
- السماح للطلبة المعوقين بالتعلم حسب سرعتهم الخاصة؛
_ اختصار وقت التعلم، مقارنة بما تكلّفهم الطرائق التقليدية؛
- إمكانية تكرار برامج التعلم حسب حاجة كل فرد على حدة، ومن ثمة إمكانية تصحيح الأخطاء دون شعور أحد بعقدة نقص؛
_ متعة التعلم والتحفيز من خلال توفير الألوان والصور المتحركة (للصم) والموسيقى (للمكفوفين)؛
_توظيف الألعاب التعليمية لتنمية التفكير، والتزويد بالمعلومات، لغرس الاتجاهات والقيم؛
_ توفير إمكانية تتبع المحاضرات المرئية والتكوّن عن بعد، وما إلى ذلك.
_ تعزيز الاستجابة الجيّدة للمعاقين
وبالرغم من اجتياح التكنولوجيا الرقمية المدارس التربوية الخاصة بشكل غير منتظر ، وحلولها كنشاط تعويضي للمعوقين، وبالرغم من أن هؤلاء لا يختلفون عن غيرهم من المهارات العقلية والذكاء، تظل الإعاقة معترضة طريقهم ، تحول دون بلوغهم أهدافهم المنشودة.
ولهذا الغرض أ قدمت الباحثة يونج مريكا على دراسة (الإعاقة والانترنت :الوصول كأداة نحو تعظيم الحماية الذاتية،1997) الهادفة إلى ضرورة استخدام الإنترنت في المدارس التربوية الخاصة لحماية المعاقين وكذلك حماية التلاميذ الذين يعانون من صعوبات متعددة في التعلم، ومنها على سبيل الحصر :
_الخلل في الإدراك السمعي المؤدي إلى الفهم الخاطئ للمعنى؛
_ الصعوبة في القراءة لعدم تذكر المقطع الصوتي السابق؛
_ضعف الذاكرة البصرية وعدم التمييز بين الأشياء ؛
_حذف بعض الكلمات المقروءة؛
_تشتت الانتباه والتركيز؛
_ صعوبة إتقان بعض المفاهيم المتعلقة بالعمليات الحسابية؛

في نهاية عرض الدراسات المشار إليها آنفا قد يتصور المرء أنّ استعمال الانترنت من طرف شخص ضرير أو يعاني من ضعف حاد في السمع أمر معقد للغاية. وهذا التصور صحيح بطبيعة الحال، لكن على الرغم من صعوبة الأمر فإن عالم الإنترنت أصبح جزء من حياة عدد كبير من المعوقين ،والجهود مازالت مبذولة على المستوى العالمي والطريق الذي تسير فيه حركة تطويع تقنية الحاسب والإنترنت يبشر بالخير ، وإن كانت على المستوى العربي تسير ببطء وما زالت في بداياتها. والاهتمام الذي توليه الكثير من المؤسسات التربوية الخاصة ساهم كثيراً في تسهيل استخدام ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة للتكنلوجيا الرقمية.
من هذا المنطلق يتضح لنا مدى حداثة توظيف الأنترنت في خدمة المعوقين بالنظر إلى وسائل الاتصال و الإعلام الأخرى،كونه وسيلة إعلامية سريعة تواكب اهتمام هذه الفئة من المجتمع، ووسيلة فتح أبواب الاندماج والتواجد في المجتمعات الافتراضية ،وبالتالي الإحساس بالمساواة مع الآخرين.
أخيرا، نكون قد توصلنا إلى نتيجة حتمية تتطلب ببساطة من المعوق أن يكون ذا ثقافة حاسوبية متصلا بالانترنت لتحقيق تكامل التعليم ،لأن هذا الأخير بات أمرا واعدا في حياة المعوقين العصرية.
*
المراجع المعتمدة:*
_عبد الحافظ سلامة،تصميم الوسائل التعليمية وإنتاجها لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة،دار اليازروي العلمية للنشر والتوزيع، 2008.
_محمد معوض إبراهيم، الاتجاهات الحديثة في إعلام الطفل وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ،دار الكتاب الحديث، 2007
_محمود رفاعي ،الإعلام التربوي ، دراسة مقارنة،دار الجامعة الجديدة ،2008
_ إيان هاتشباى، وجوموران إليس،الأطفال والتكنولوجيا والثقافة، ترجمة دعاء محمد صلاح الدين الخطيب، المجلس الأعلى للثقافة، ط1، 2005.



 ​


----------

